
The History of Stock Quote Hardware - anyfoo
https://eager.io/blog/stock-quotes-through-history/
======
anyfoo
_At one time during system checkout we had a very elusive problem which we
couldn’t pin down. In looking over the programs, we realized that the symptoms
we were seeing could occur if an unconditional jump instruction failed to
jump. We therefore asked CDC whether they had any indication that that
instruction occasionally misbehaved. The reply was, “Oh, no. That’s one of the
more reliable instructions,” This was our first indication that commands could
be ordered by reliability._

 _Montgomery Phister, Jr., 1989_

I'm just glad someone interviewed the engineers back then, to preserve those
stories for us today.

